# What does "forum cut" mean



## Edgar9 (Dec 10, 2013)

Whenever I read about the Girl scout cookies people are always talking about whether it's the "forum cut" or not.

Can someone explain exactly what "forum cut" means in this context. I'm assuming it means a clone from the original mother plant but I'm not sure.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Its the cut of GSC that's passed around over at icmag forum, which is why its called forum cut. I don't believe its the original GSC though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2013)

booms111 said:


> Its the cut of GSC that's passed around over at icmag forum, which is why its called forum cut. I don't believe its the original GSC though.


 Exactly this, except I do think the forum cut is the og gsc, but I could obviously be wrong..
I do know the.forum cut.is the cut most.people seek to have though and i for one would love to add it to my garden ..
( hint, hint) lol.. j/k of.course .. or is it.. ??


----------



## booms111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Its a S1 of the original from what I've been told. I've ran her. Low yielder, taste wise you either love her or hate her, has super bag appeal. Personally I won't ever run anymore GSC anything. Its potent but not as much as you would expect based on the hype.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2013)

booms111 said:


> Its a S1 of the original from what I've been told. I've ran her. Low yielder, taste wise you either love her or hate her, has super bag appeal. Personally I won't ever run anymore GSC anything. Its potent but not as much as you would expect based on the hype.


 Yeah, ive heard pretty much the same things.. I just wanna run it at least once just for shits and giggles.. living on the east coast, I don't get all that much access to some of these often talked about, super hyped strains is all..


----------



## chewberto (Dec 10, 2013)

Forum was from Bagseed that was from original GSC (f1 durban x a select Og) or thin mint, it a phenotype from the original, clone only!


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2013)

There are so many cookies out now. I don't even hear about the original. Only forum, ogkb, and platinum. And the many crosses. I was lucky enough to score the forum cut. I thought it was all hype. I love that shit. I love variety. And I love good quality cuts.


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2013)

To add. This forum as in riu, never really discuss elite cuts. I have basically given up on seeds. Ever since I've become a US strain hunter, I find an elite cut is so much better than running unproven seeds. They don't compare to me. 

If you get an opportunity to score an elite. Do it, check the source and know what to look for. Strain specifics. Sure you might get burnt a time or two but acquiring elite genetics could be priceless.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2013)

booms111 said:


> Its a S1 of the original from what I've been told. I've ran her. Low yielder, taste wise you either love her or hate her, has super bag appeal. Personally I won't ever run anymore GSC anything. Its potent but not as much as you would expect based on the hype.


This sounds accurate. Also why I don't care if I ever touch the cut.


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> This sounds accurate. Also why I don't care if I ever touch the cut.


We are all entitled to our own opinions. And mine was the same as yours, until I tried it.


----------



## booms111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Shes definitly potent its the taste that i grew to not like.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Dec 10, 2013)

There are a few cuts of GSC depending on the source. The first and original GSC was bred by Hemp Center in San Francisco. Everything is based from this original one plant.
(OG Kush X Durban Poison X Cherry Kush) X OG Kush.

The Forum cut (IC Cut), Key Lime Pie cut (a lime cookie leaning pheno from Harborside), PCG (from Berkeley patients group or BPG), SCM GSC cut(Santa Cruz Mountain), OGKB cut("platinum cookies" Supposedly the original cut OGKB is the original person(ogkushbreath) with the GSC cuts) and the DHN cut (dark heart nursery) Believed to be Platinum GSC" - Platnum OG X GDP X Durban Poison. 

GSC forum is pretty much the basic cut, (the thin mint cut) if your's stretches alot and looks like most cuts, its most likely the one circulating on IC.

This is cuttings that are available and has nothing to do with the multiple seed forms breeders are selling.
Like Animal and candyland. Those are all crosses. 
Hope that helps.

GSC platinum is the more mottled leaf one that veg's kind of weird but yields more than forum, stacks bigger but a little different.

GSC dhn definitely has that chocolately mint flavor.


----------



## kgp (Dec 10, 2013)

I swear I read ogkb was bag seed from the forum cut? Idk.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Dec 10, 2013)

kgp said:


> I swear I read ogkb was bag seed from the forum cut? Idk.


 They all are except, The first and original GSC bred by Hemp Center in San Francisco. Everything is based from this original one plant. These are the clones from the bag seed sold as GSC to everyone else. It was one pheno that Hemp Center cloned the heck out of for their production.


----------



## chewberto (Dec 10, 2013)

original GSC the first, is Thin mint ( f1durban x select Florida og Kush) bred by the cookie fam and circle (jigga, pieguy, sflux etc.) . Forum an Animal came from Originals bagseed GSC (thin mint) they are completely different phenos! Phantom, sinmint, platinum, etc are all crosses!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 10, 2013)

There is a video in which the creators explain everything on you tube Except the Florida Kush used is a secret!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 10, 2013)

lol... after all the controversy its like a teenage kid watching porn getting caught with his d in his hand. Its way over hyped and everyone bag seeded it and made their own cuts. It may be the frostiest things I have ever grown but its not the number 1 go to for me.


----------



## relic1981 (Jan 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> To add. This forum as in riu, never really discuss elite cuts. I have basically given up on seeds. Ever since I've become a US strain hunter, I find an elite cut is so much better than running unproven seeds. They don't compare to me.
> 
> If you get an opportunity to score an elite. Do it, check the source and know what to look for. Strain specifics. Sure you might get burnt a time or two but acquiring elite genetics could be priceless.


what he said... im a member at ic too and the forum cut is ok but i actually prefer the platinum cookies cut i have. just my opinion though, others love the forum cut.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 21, 2014)

i dont know much about the origins of this strain except for what i've read, but i pick up some from a socal dispensery, and it was labeled "big bad girl scout cookie". It didnt have a distinct flavor, just more of a dank kushy flavor, but it stunk really really strong!!!!
But it was the effects that were very notable, along with the dense super sticky purple brownish color, the high was super strong. I thought it was hype to, but after powering down a half a fatty by myself, i was cookied!!!!
It was soooo strong i thought i was gonna have a freak out, so to spreak, where the high is strong to the point of a super strong sativa(psychodelic/racy/thought provoking), but there was a side to her that was just calm enough to make this ride steller!!!! I was throughly impressed.....but even better......there were about six seeds in the bag i bought. And they were way inside the bud, so either an early herm caused this, or possibly a male that was not removed in time, or possibly if their garden was a rotation garden, then it could have been from a late stage herm. But either way, i'll be trying them!

Anyone else experience this kinda high from their cookie?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2014)

kona gold said:


> the high was super strong. I thought it was hype to, but after powering down a half a fatty by myself, i was cookied!!!!
> It was soooo strong i thought i was gonna have a freak out, so to spreak, where the high is strong to the point of a super strong sativa(psychodelic/racy/thought provoking), but there was a side to her that was just calm enough to make this ride steller!!!! I was throughly impressed...


Exactly _not_&#8203; what I'm looking for.


----------



## Daniel nevels (Feb 22, 2014)

If I was to post some pics of the girl scout plant I got can anyone give me a guess if I got the real deal I was told it was from dhn I also grabbed a skywalker og that looks legit! Iv never grown gsc tho but it is my favorite strain so if I had a cut of any breed id be happy be it thin mint or animal or platinum but I will post a pic of them in the morning any help as to if they kinda look like a scout plant will be appreciated!!


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 23, 2014)

idk if this is the forum cut, but it deff. the cookies ive smoked alot of fakes and luckily i have a steady supply of the real deal,,OG menthol berry muffin FUNK, and you guys that say its not potent?? pssshhhhhhh straight one hitter quitter if there ever was such a thing...if you want to learn about the cookies search "girl scout cookies and friends" on google, its a thread in THCfarmer (you dont need an account to see pics!!)  check it out lots of good info there especially if you want to identify a cut!


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 23, 2014)

the genetics are the florida OG kush x F1Durban(secret ingredient)

there are tons of misinformed people and websites out there

cherry pie is GDP x F1Durban


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2014)

TK(Triangle Kush), has 0 relation to GSC...

Have you ever smoked TK? apparently not if you really believe that

I've grown/smoked Triangle Kush(the real name of Florida OG) before it became popular.

I'd like to know who told you that bullsh*t...Your one of those misinformed people, sorry!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2014)

I acquired the "forum cut" from it's originator @ ICmag... In Person

I was told (str8 from the originator) it was a BX into the F1durb. (GDP x F1durb. = Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie x F1durb. = GSC)

Your right about misinformed people/websites, just like the one where you read that wrong information(thcfarmer)


----------



## kindnug (Feb 23, 2014)

You are smoking the real deal, but your getting information from people that didn't create the GSC.


----------



## adower (Feb 23, 2014)

kindnug said:


> TK(Triangle Kush), has 0 relation to GSC...
> 
> Have you ever smoked TK? apparently not if you really believe that
> 
> ...


You are wrong. There is also no cherry pie in cookies. Straight from the mouth of the creator of it.


----------



## adower (Feb 23, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> the genetics are the florida OG kush x F1Durban(secret ingredient)
> 
> there are tons of misinformed people and websites out there
> 
> cherry pie is GDP x F1Durban



X 2. Good info here.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> TK(Triangle Kush), has 0 relation to GSC...
> 
> Have you ever smoked TK? apparently not if you really believe that
> 
> ...



hmmmmm maybe the breeders themselves....i have more than one source so dont make yourself look anymore ignorant


[video=youtube;FwDkikbJbP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwDkikbJbP8[/video]


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I acquired the "forum cut" from it's originator @ ICmag... In Person
> 
> I was told (str8 from the originator) it was a BX into the F1durb. (GDP x F1durb. = Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie x F1durb. = GSC)
> 
> Your right about misinformed people/websites, just like the one where you read that wrong information(thcfarmer)




HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no dude, pick up a march issue of hightimes, theres an article with the cookie fam (mostly jigga i think)....you are one of those misinformed people i was talking about, how convenient you chimed in


----------



## kindnug (Feb 24, 2014)

So you think the "forum cut" came from jigga? lmfao
Read more online STORIES + fake ass Hightimes.

It's not even worth my time arguing with some1 so Ignorant.

Nice Try? Like High Times Tangerine Dream?

So you read High Times as if it is facts?

I am on ICmag regularly + got mine from the source every1 else has.
I could care less what you THINK, I KNOW what I'm saying...


----------



## kindnug (Feb 24, 2014)

Berner/Jigga would know the parents of F1durb. if one of them really created GSC, but they don't.

I was told the parents of F1durb. from the same source I got GSC...


----------



## kindnug (Feb 24, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> hmmmmm maybe the breeders themselves....i have more than one source so dont make yourself look anymore ignorant
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;FwDkikbJbP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwDkikbJbP8[/video]


What sources? Youtube + High Times...LMFAO


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 24, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Berner/Jigga would know the parents of F1durb. if one of them really created GSC, but they don't.
> 
> I was told the parents of F1durb. from the same source I got GSC...


I was under the impression they did know the genetics and they weren't telling as to make it harder for other people to recreate the hype of the GSC.

I was also under the impression that Berner's crew was the one to bring it to the scene. And yes I am going what I have seen on Youtube, no one seems to refute it though, well except for here 

Please enlighten us as to what F1Durb is  We are all curious now, you've got our attention


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 24, 2014)

Jigga pieguy and Flux did do the GSC and Sherbert and a few others strains its been known this shit is old they done invited lots of breeders to there garden to see the realdeal ask the real breeders they will tell you


----------



## BWG707 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mine was supposably the SCM cut. Actually I don't care if its the real deal or not, this strain is extremely good. I was very curious about all the hype also. This was the strangest cannabis plant I've ever seen. It had an unusual growth pattern that I've never seen before. Even the pro. trimmers that I use (been trimming up and down Ca. For over 13 yrs) said its the oddest plants they've seen. The smell and taste is hard to explain, I never get all the smells and tastes that others claim, but that's just me. The amount of trichomes on this plant is amazing. It looks like the buds and tiny bud leaves are carpeted with trics. Even after the buds are dried and cured they remain sticky. The buds are the size of golfballs and are extremely dense. Yields were decent outdoors. This is definitely a keeper in my house. So in my opinion, yes this does stand up to all the hype.


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I was under the impression they did know the genetics and they weren't telling as to make it harder for other people to recreate the hype of the GSC.
> 
> I was also under the impression that Berner's crew was the one to bring it to the scene. And yes I am going what I have seen on Youtube, no one seems to refute it though, well except for here
> 
> Please enlighten us as to what F1Durb is  We are all curious now, you've got our attention



the F1 Durban is (like he said in the video) not your regular durban poison, in the article in hightimes "they had a variety they referred to as the F1, now this was a nickname not an indication of its hybridization status, they could have called it freddie but they called it the F1 "its our secret sauce, i wont tell you the real name" said Jigga "it has this pissy funk and was one of the best strains around aside from the kush so the F1 was crossed with durban poison and stabilized, and then that strain was crossed with a kush that itself is something of a legend""


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> So you think the "forum cut" came from jigga? lmfao
> Read more online STORIES + fake ass Hightimes.
> 
> It's not even worth my time arguing with some1 so Ignorant.
> ...



sorry bro you dont have to be such a DOUCHE BAG, i NEVER said the forum cut came from jigga?? i am just a regular grower like 99% of everyone else out there not in the "inner cookie circle" trying to inform people that GSC isnt durbanxcherrykushxGDP, sure hightimes might not be that credible but that interview is real, "fake ass hightimes" ummmm ok?? are you drunk?tangerine dream??WTF!!!!?!?!?! i could care less about how cool you think you are GO BACK TO IC MAG


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Berner/Jigga would know the parents of F1durb. if one of them really created GSC, but they don't.
> 
> I was told the parents of F1durb. from the same source I got GSC...



what you will see in the future is something called "pollen nation" they want to distribute GSC pollen instead of seeds as a more intimate experience for growers! so the guy you got your cut from is the creator of GSC?? dude you are so dumb, so you know the genetics and Jigga and the Pieguy dont?? they might not have created it themselves but they definitely are homies with whoever did...do you come here just to talk shit?? please share your knowledge with the cannabis community! unless you are(i know you are) one of those smug assholes that thinks hes cooler than everyone because he has a legit cut of GSC!! what are the parents of the F1durb?? or will the secret cookie crew not let you say anything??


----------



## tobinates559 (Feb 25, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I acquired the "forum cut" from it's originator @ ICmag... In Person
> 
> I was told (str8 from the originator) it was a BX into the F1durb. (GDP x F1durb. = Cherry Pie, Cherry Pie x F1durb. = GSC)
> 
> Your right about misinformed people/websites, just like the one where you read that wrong information(thcfarmer)



you are so wrong its not even funny, i feel bad for you


----------



## xkushx (Mar 16, 2014)

booms111 said:


> Its a S1 of the original from what I've been told. I've ran her. Low yielder, taste wise you either love her or hate her, has super bag appeal. Personally I won't ever run anymore GSC anything. Its potent but not as much as you would expect based on the hype.


you arent growing it right if the smell and flavor doesnt have you rolling the rest of your bag up after the first joint!!! forum cut sucks it doesnt taste like gsc its not the same. it has a very mild gsc taste


----------



## xkushx (Mar 16, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Berner/Jigga would know the parents of F1durb. if one of them really created GSC, but they don't.
> 
> I was told the parents of F1durb. from the same source I got GSC...


berner dont grow weed. JIGGA created it in 2008. f1 durban poison is a cross of a mystery strain my friends keep a secret and a landrace durban poison aquired from mendo over two decades ago. also the kush that made gsc is from south florida and came to lake tahoe in like 1992 (floridah og, kush., og kush,) the original kush from josh and bubbas circle.
none of these cuts being circulated are gsc they are bagseed from an unstable polyhybrid. you would litterally have to pop 10000 beans to find one pheno with the smell looks and taste as the original. dont be fooled or misled by some poser who got a cut from harborside acting like they know where it came from


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 16, 2014)

xkushx said:


> berner dont grow weed. JIGGA created it in 2008. f1 durban poison is a cross of a mystery strain my friends keep a secret and a landrace durban poison aquired from mendo over two decades ago. also the kush that made gsc is from south florida and came to lake tahoe in like 1992 (floridah og, kush., og kush,) the original kush from josh and bubbas circle.
> none of these cuts being circulated are gsc they are bagseed from an unstable polyhybrid. you would litterally have to pop 10000 beans to find one pheno with the smell looks and taste as the original. dont be fooled or misled by some poser who got a cut from harborside acting like they know where it came from


Sounds like a load of bullshit to me, no one I know has gotten a cut from harborside it is all within the family and our cut comes out top notch every time. I think you just wanna try to be the hero spreading the good word but dude... gtfo you aint spreadin nothing but dirty info.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh how I love the cookies threads. Makes me want to grab a glass of milk!


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 16, 2014)

Makes me wanna pull out the 9lb hammer and drop it on his head.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 16, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> this strain is extremely good. The amount of trichomes on this plant is amazing. It looks like the buds and tiny bud leaves are carpeted with trics. Even after the buds are dried and cured they remain sticky. The buds are the size of golfballs and are extremely dense. Yields were decent outdoors. This is definitely a keeper in my house. So in my opinion, yes this does stand up to all the hype.



It is exactly like you say. I got mine awhile back as unrooted cuttings from the hemp center in frisco and yes GSC does 
stand tall to the hype. A big time keeper!


----------



## xkushx (Mar 18, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> Sounds like a load of bullshit to me, no one I know has gotten a cut from harborside it is all within the family and our cut comes out top notch every time. I think you just wanna try to be the hero spreading the good word but dude... gtfo you aint spreadin nothing but dirty info.



im just lettin ya know the real. polyhybrid came from two fems one reversed. good luck crossing and finding anything close to the original selected s2 . plus ive had my cuts since 2009 so it really dont matter to me. ive done played gsc out up here. that was some 2010 hype lol


----------



## xkushx (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## 4nikator (Sep 15, 2016)

kgp said:


> To add. This forum as in riu, never really discuss elite cuts. I have basically given up on seeds. Ever since I've become a US strain hunter, I find an elite cut is so much better than running unproven seeds. They don't compare to me.
> 
> If you get an opportunity to score an elite. Do it, check the source and know what to look for. Strain specifics. Sure you might get burnt a time or two but acquiring elite genetics could be priceless.


Couldn't agree more, the more seeds I buy the more I wonder--- no matter the rep of the breeder--- what I am getting. Unfortunately I have no source of Elite Primo Clones or Seeds and am experimenting, expensively, hoping some half dozen of the pure Sativas or 90% sativas pan out. 

I just laid out a hundred for Kali Mist and not one of the puny looking seeds broke the shell. I'll get full credit for them and pick another one to gamble on. 

But life is too short for average and I can be patient to find the best I can till I shuffle off the mortal coil. Any sources you know about I'd sure love to know.

Like looking for buried treasure.


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

Berner had the original and everyone copied it, doesn't take a genius to do that via google and YouTube. I paid 2k for the original and still have it to this day 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

Like looking for buried treasure.[/QUOTE]
Like looking for a brain that ain't there. How sad your in an online relationship with something you'll never have. I'm a sad person after hearing his BS story


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

You get what you pay for bro sry there are fakes claiming to be a strain that it ain't and you paid money for straight trash. I learned that lesson the hard way. I asked demon why this shit smells like some TGA trash & I get retardednation coments about how I'm a liar. Still scratching my head about it 


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

It means you were suckered, lol 
LOL has a lot of meaning,. Are they for or against you.?


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

tobinates559 said:


> HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no dude, pick up a march issue of hightimes, theres an article with the cookie fam (mostly jigga i think)....you are one of those misinformed people i was talking about, how convenient you chimed in


Read that one, yes supposidly high times is right on this one as the beginning of 420. But will anyone ever really know?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Sep 16, 2016)

4nikator said:


> Couldn't agree more, the more seeds I buy the more I wonder--- no matter the rep of the breeder--- what I am getting. Unfortunately I have no source of Elite Primo Clones or Seeds and am experimenting, expensively, hoping some half dozen of the pure Sativas or 90% sativas pan out.
> 
> I just laid out a hundred for Kali Mist and not one of the puny looking seeds broke the shell. I'll get full credit for them and pick another one to gamble on.
> 
> ...


Don't get burned like demon burned me and then acted retarded about it. Can wait till next years cup. I might wanna be removed over this BS


Kush is My Cologne


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

Thecouchlock said:


> Makes me wanna pull out the 9lb hammer and drop it on his head.


Thats my favorite strain 9lbs hammer looking at my pretty plant now. She is almost ready


----------



## Michiganjesse (Sep 16, 2016)

4nikator said:


> Couldn't agree more, the more seeds I buy the more I wonder--- no matter the rep of the breeder--- what I am getting. Unfortunately I have no source of Elite Primo Clones or Seeds and am experimenting, expensively, hoping some half dozen of the pure Sativas or 90% sativas pan out.
> 
> I just laid out a hundred for Kali Mist and not one of the puny looking seeds broke the shell. I'll get full credit for them and pick another one to gamble on.
> 
> ...


Are you in Michigan


----------



## Skaz1 (Jun 21, 2017)

chewberto said:


> Forum was from Bagseed that was from original GSC (f1 durban x a select Og) or thin mint, it a phenotype from the original, clone only!


I found some seeds in some Forum Cut Cookies I bought at a cannabis club, I took the seed, planted em and they are currently less than 2 weeks from being done. I grew them from seed not from clones.


----------



## AnimalMother1974 (Oct 18, 2017)

Im in cali. I have a chance to get forum cookie clones. is it worth buying?


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> To add. This forum as in riu, never really discuss elite cuts. I have basically given up on seeds. Ever since I've become a US strain hunter, I find an elite cut is so much better than running unproven seeds. They don't compare to me.
> 
> If you get an opportunity to score an elite. Do it, check the source and know what to look for. Strain specifics. Sure you might get burnt a time or two but acquiring elite genetics could be priceless.



Seeds. 
U gave up on seeds

The Fino hunt that’s how you can find quality who knows you cool enough out from the original siede and you might even find something better back then they weren’t tell scene to 150 Phenos I guaranteed if you ran seeds and did a funeral hunt from 250 or 500 Phenos you’ll find something better and more potent


----------



## hd deuce (Jun 18, 2019)

kgp said:


> To add. This forum as in riu, never really discuss elite cuts. I have basically given up on seeds. Ever since I've become a US strain hunter, I find an elite cut is so much better than running unproven seeds. They don't compare to me.
> 
> If you get an opportunity to score an elite. Do it, check the source and know what to look for. Strain specifics. Sure you might get burnt a time or two but acquiring elite genetics could be priceless.



Seeds. 
U gave up on seeds

The Pheno hunt 
that’s how you can find quality 

who knows pop enough out from the original seeds and you might even find something better back then they weren’t tell scene to 150 Phenos I guaranteed if you ran seeds and did a pheno hunt from 250 or 500 Phenos you’ll find something better and more potent 

Or at least something completely different 

Or more preferable to what you want 

The point is that people buy seeds and expect to get what the breeder advertises the one that the breeder advertises is usually a selected Pheno 

You might have to pop 10 seeds because as most breeders don’t breed the strain long enough do you get it to where every seed is uniform representation of the mother 
What is that possibility for variation that makes it worthwhile


----------

